# Clip material



## Haynie (Sep 27, 2011)

What are you folks, who are making kitless pens, using for clip material?

I am having a hard time finding something with a little give without being flimsy.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Sep 27, 2011)

We use 410 Stainless - It can be heat treated


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 27, 2011)

How many "kitless" makers are actually making clips? I don't see what looks like homemade clips on most of the "kitless" pens I see posted here. Correct me if I am mistaken.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Haynie said:


> What are you folks, who are making kitless pens, using for clip material?
> 
> I am having a hard time finding something with a little give without being flimsy.


----------



## Haynie (Sep 27, 2011)

Virgil, I don't know who is and who is not making their own clips.  I suppose those who are will answer the question.  Those who buy their clips will not.

Thanks Constant.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 27, 2011)

I make many from sterling silver.  Pretty springy when solution heat treated for strength or designed thick enough.  I've also made a few from brass with intentions of having them plated but never got around to it.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Sep 27, 2011)

Could something like 24 gauge aluminum work?


----------



## penmaker56 (Sep 27, 2011)

I use hand forged heat treated sterling, or heavy cast sterling (next pen on the bench). The next pen I'm designing will use jewelry grade cast bronze for the clip.


----------



## mredburn (Sep 27, 2011)

Some of the other members use a stainless wire or welding rod bent into the shape of the clip. ldb2000 did quite a few that way.


----------



## soligen (Sep 27, 2011)

1/16" stainless steel rod bent in to a clip.


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 27, 2011)

*Don,* 

For various reasons, some of just don't post photos of our pens, it doesn't mean we don't make them anymore!  

*Haynie,*

I use a lot of "rollerball" clips I purchased from Elliot Landes a while back and I also make my own clips from *titanium* *sheet which is perfect for clip making*.  Just recently I got some  1/16" titanium rod and once I get a shape I like I will likely be using more rod than sheet.




its_virgil said:


> How many "kitless" makers are actually making clips? I don't see what looks like homemade clips on most of the "kitless" pens I see posted here. Correct me if I am mistaken.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> 
> ...


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 27, 2011)

Didn't intend to ruffle anyone's feathers!
Don 



Texatdurango said:


> *Don,*
> 
> For various reasons, some of just don't post photos of our pens, it doesn't mean we don't make them anymore!
> 
> ...


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 27, 2011)

its_virgil said:


> Didn't intend to ruffle anyone's feathers!
> Don


Didn't ruffle any feathers here, I just thought you wanted to be corrected! :biggrin:


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Sep 27, 2011)

How easy is it to cut, shape and polish Titanium by hand? I have a slimline pro kit that I'm looking to duplicate with the main parts aluminum and not sure yet about the clip. Would 1/16 aluminum work and if not would the titanium look good with the aluminum?


----------



## soligen (Sep 28, 2011)

Displaced Canadian said:


> How easy is it to cut, shape and polish Titanium by hand? I have a slimline pro kit that I'm looking to duplicate with the main parts aluminum and not sure yet about the clip. Would 1/16 aluminum work and if not would the titanium look good with the aluminum?


 
1/16 aluminum is too soft.  titanium is grey in color.  Looks a lot like the black TI platings


----------



## TerryDowning (Sep 28, 2011)

I have used the technique described in this article, and it works well.

http://www.davidreedsmith.com/Articles/LaminatedPenClip/LaminatedPenClip.htm

Terry


----------

